# Museum Pass - Paris/France?



## Splatty (6 mo ago)

Hello, all!

First of all, thanks for the response on ICOMOS. Since I'm not a museum professional, that didn't work out.

I love working in museums (I'm a writer), and would love to find some great ones to do that in Paris - perhaps with cafes that have wifi, large tables, inspiring views.

I've found online the list of free museums in Paris. Free admission and good deals in museums and monuments in Paris - Paris tourist office

Any tips on which may have cafes such as I describe?

Also hoping to find a way to do the same in the big museums (Louvre, etc) - ie go regularly for _pas trop cher._ Has anyone found a good discount pass that allows that? i know there is a pass for the Louvre/Beaubourg, and the Quai Branly offers a summer deal...

I did join the Bibliotheque Ste-Genevieve (for free!) but it is far from where we live.

Thanks for any guidance.


----------

